#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-12
<danielveazey> hi all
<kwadroke> hello
<danielveazey> i installed gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 a couple days ago. i like it, but i have just now run into a little hiccup that's puzzling me
<danielveazey> after i installed gnome 3, i installed pidgin through the terminal, a la "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<danielveazey> now when i press the logo key and type pidgin in gnome 3, no matches come up, but i can go to the terminal and type pidgin and it runs
<kwadroke> sorry, connection dropped.
<kwadroke> I haven't used gnome 3 myself
<kwadroke> I use LXDE
<kwadroke> well, I guess he's gone
<danielveazey> well i uninstalled and reinstalled it and now it's showing up. i'm going to try restarting the computer to see if it does it again
<kwadroke> it might take it a bit to show up in the menus
<kwadroke> I don't use gnome anymore and haven't tried gnome3 yet
<kwadroke> course there might be a command to re-generate the menus too
<danielveazey> ok, it seems like every time i restart, i get a message after the login screen that says something like "we encountered an error and we can't recover from it" with a restart button. i press the button and it doesn't actually restart, it just goes back to the login screen. i log in again and it goes to the desktop, no problem. but pidgin disappears again from gnome 3's applications while still being able to run from the terminal
<a_unix_geek> i would create the menu shortcut manually
<danielveazey> let me see if i can figure out how to do that ...
<kwadroke> make sure there's a pidgin.desktop in /usr/share/applicatins
<kwadroke> */usr/share/applications
<kwadroke> gnome should be building the menu there
<kwadroke> *from there
<a_unix_geek> Launcher and Menus is the app that you create a new link in.
<danielveazey> interesting, there is no pidgin.desktop in there ...
<a_unix_geek> Well, I thought it was
<a_unix_geek> This new interface isn't so friendly
<a_unix_geek> ok, Main Menu is the app that lets you customise the menu.
<a_unix_geek> Kwa, are you using the new unity thing?
<kwadroke> no
<kwadroke> I've only played with it briefly on a livecd
<a_unix_geek> oh yea, you're using lxde
<a_unix_geek> muh bad
<kwadroke> if I was going to use it, I'd go with unity2d
<a_unix_geek> Long ago my choice was Icewm
<danielveazey> ok i added it ... going to restart and see if it sticks. i'll be back in a couple minutes. thanks for the help. brb
<a_unix_geek> np
<danielveazey> did not get the error screen. pidgin shows up in the menu now. thanks for the help
<a_unix_geek> awesome
<kwadroke> I'm guessing something wasn't allowing the .desktop file to be generated
<kwadroke> which was what was crashing
<danielveazey> i reckon so. otherwise, i really like gnome 3. it's pretty like kde, but to me it's more intuitive
<kwadroke> brb fire alarm
<a_unix_geek> I'm going to try both.
<a_unix_geek> LOL
<a_unix_geek> have fun on your break kwad
<kwadroke> back
<GreyWolf> good evening
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-13
<module000> anyone a perl expert looking for steady remote work? prefer to ask fellow arkansans first :P
<module000> well "expert" may be overkill, but comfortable with mod_perl, and a distributed web farm setup
<danielveazey> good morning everyone
<danielveazey> howdy kwad
<kwadroke> hello
<kwadroke> I'm sure this would be more for tonight, but
<kwadroke> would anyone be interested in a Linux Fest?
<danielveazey> i might be
<kwadroke> are you in central AR?
<danielveazey> yes
<kwadroke> ok
<kwadroke> cool
<kwadroke> been wanting to do one for a while, and there's been more fresh blood lately
<danielveazey> I read some email about some kind of thing going on in Conway, but that might have been a Python conference ...
<kwadroke> it is
<kwadroke> in october
<kwadroke> thinking about coinciding it with the 12.04 ubuntu release
<kwadroke> that would give plenty of time to plan
<danielveazey> right on
<kwadroke> it would be the last weekend of april, the 28th
<danielveazey> sounds good
<kwadroke> pretty sure we could do it in conway at the library
<kwadroke> but not a place we'd have to have it
<kwadroke> could do it in LR or something
<danielveazey> I like the idea of Gnome 3, but it sure does seem to have a lot of bugs.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-14
<danielveazey> hello spsalsm
<spsalsm> Hello
<spsalsm> I'm Sean
<danielveazey> Hello, Sean.
<danielveazey> I'm Daniel.
<spsalsm> Hi Daniel, great to meet you. Sean Salsman here. I live in Centerton. I'm really stoked about a NWA Linux User Group!
<danielveazey> Right on. I used to live in Fayetteville. I moved to central AR a couple months ago.
<danielveazey> I went to a couple of NWALUG meetings a couple years ago.
<spsalsm> Right on.
<danielveazey> Are you on the NWALUG mailing list?
<spsalsm> I understand Rob lives in central AR as well
<spsalsm> Conway, perhaps?
<danielveazey> Just outside Conway
<spsalsm> Not bad. I lived in Russellville, going to ATU for a few years.
<danielveazey> Word
<spsalsm> I'm not sure if I'm on the NWALUG mailing list...
<spsalsm> I seem to remember signing up, but I'm just not sure. :S
<danielveazey> http://groups.google.com/group/nwalug
<spsalsm> I did join the Google group.
<danielveazey> I haven't seen any emails in about a week or two. Sometimes we get some conversations going.
<spsalsm> I've looked at 14 of the 171 discussions.
<danielveazey> Hehe
<spsalsm> I haven't the gaul or the gumption to look at the rest yet.
<spsalsm> I just decided to go back to Arch after a brief stint with Gentoo.
<danielveazey> I don't think I have the gaul or gumption to try either of those. I've been easing into Ubuntu for about 3 years, very gradually moving out into deeper water.
<spsalsm> Nice!
<spsalsm> Nothing wrong with that.
<spsalsm> Well, I'm the perpetually discontent type that can't stay with one distro. A regular hopper. I just can't commit.
<danielveazey> Hehe. I think I might try something new on my desktop machine sometime soon. I do most of my stuff on my laptop, so I'll keep Ubuntu on it.
<spsalsm> Right on.
<spsalsm> I have only a laptop.
<spsalsm> So which Ubuntu release was your first?
<module000> i like debian on my desktop, simply because i know major release upgrades are few and far between
<module000> (ergo i'm lazy)
<danielveazey> lol
<spsalsm> Hello module000, I completely understand that!
<spsalsm> What do you dislike about major release upgrades?
<module000> mostly the upgrade times and any manual changes i have to make
<danielveazey> I think I started with either 7.04 or 7.10, but I didn't stick with either of those very long. I bought a Dellbuntu laptop with 8.04 on it, and have upgraded every 6 months since then.
<spsalsm> Dellbuntu...very interesting.
<module000> i spend most of my working days upgrading/porting/re-configuring various linux, so i hate doing it at home :)
<spsalsm> I played with 10.4 and 10.10 for a while...not pleased with the new Unity at all
<spsalsm> module000 -- really? That's neat! (or is it?)
<module000> spsalsm: it's semi neat, there are occasional "aha!" moments that are enjoyable
<danielveazey> Yeah, I didn't like Unity either. But I put Gnome 3 on this machine a few days ago and I think it's going to be the bees knees.
<spsalsm> Fantastic.
<spsalsm> module000: Are you a sysadmin?
<module000> spsalsm: yes, i work for the health insurance biz in little rock
<spsalsm> Wow, that sounds like a somewhat enjoyable career.
<module000> well...the insurance is good? lol
<danielveazey> I worked at Blue Cross Blue Shield as a customer service rep in 06-07
<spsalsm> I wish I could work with Linux professionally, but all our systems are Windows :(
<spsalsm> lol
<module000> danielveazey: erm...that's where i work. the gaines st location
<danielveazey> Me too. I worked in BlueCard.
<module000> spsalsm: probably 75% here is windows, the remaining 25% is a split between hpux/aix/linux
<spsalsm> Awesome. Well, on that note, I did previously work with AIX quite a bit (since Walmart's ISPs are mainly AIX)
<module000> danielveazey: they call our dept "microservices", but they keep most of us unix/linux people segregated so we don't babble about vi
<spsalsm> But never in an administrative fashion, just as an end user.
<danielveazey> lol
<spsalsm> lol
<spsalsm> So you don't babble about vi
<module000> spsalsm: ahh, AIX is a fun beast. i did AIX admin work for [yet another] insurance company 'usable'
<spsalsm> module000: Just sounds like fun, man.
<spsalsm> danielveazey: So you've never gotten tired of Ubuntu?
<spsalsm> 3 years, that's a long time
<spsalsm> I've managed to stay married for 5, that's quite an accomplishment for me. :P
<danielveazey> spsalsm: Sometimes. I tried OpenSuse and Fedora a couple times, but always came back to Ubuntu
<danielveazey> Ubuntu is just so easy. I guess I should try some more thought-intensive distros so I can learn more.
<spsalsm> Ubuntu is quite easy, and I am a pretty big fan of GNOME
<danielveazey> I really like Gnome 3
<danielveazey> Have you tried it yet?
<spsalsm> I can't say I have!
<spsalsm> I tried Fedora 15 on a VM, but it said it couldn't use Gnome 3
<danielveazey> I installed it a few days ago, and I'm really enjoying it. I have had some weird stuff happen, though. Not sure if it's me or if it's bugs.
<spsalsm> Perhaps I should try Ubuntu with Gnome 3
<spsalsm> And Debian....
<spsalsm> Rock solid!
<danielveazey> A few applications have just completely shut down in the middle of doing stuff, no error message or anything.
<spsalsm> That is a ubiquitous event that seems to span all distros, and it drives me nuts
<spsalsm> Which is why I aim to become a Linux guru.
<spsalsm> And, in my own little universe, that would be worthwhile and impressive.
<danielveazey> +1
<spsalsm> (in the real world, though?)
<module000> spsalsm: any desire to do linux guru'isms as a career?
<spsalsm> (I'll relate an event that occurred -just today-. I'm at my boss's house relating my unfailing passion for open source and Linux in particular. He looks at me and says, "Why?")
<spsalsm> module000: Yes! I have a strong desire to take Linux guru skills to a career.
<module000> spsalsm: have you ever thought about red hat? most paying linux jobs will all be red hat, and they have a very solid program for sysadmin education with their distro
<spsalsm> module000: Oh yes, big time. I am actually a big fan of CentOS
<module000> i learned more studying for it in 6 months doing labs in VM's, than i did in 6 years using it at home.
<spsalsm> Awesome! Thanks for the heads up.
<spsalsm> Do they offer this sysadmin education for free, by chance? :)
<spsalsm> And you even used VM's for it. Nice!
<module000> no the redhat-provided education is expensive :) but there are great guides to teach you what parallels their exam material, and it's all the type of admin work that you use on the job
<spsalsm> I have a few CentOS books, also the "Pro Linux System Administration" book.
<spsalsm> from Apress
<spsalsm> Well, I would be more than willing to track those down and study them.
<spsalsm> Then the only question remains: Are there Linux sys admin opportunities in NWA?
<module000> yes, at a place already mentioned tonight (walmart)
<spsalsm> Oh
<spsalsm> Wow
<spsalsm> Hrmm....that presents quite a dilemma.
<spsalsm> For various reasons, I am quite reluctant to work for Walmart.
<module000> ahh...well they staff the bulk of the IT at bentonville
<module000> here is a linkt o the job posting (for both linux and aix admins): http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/servlet/JobSearch?op=302&dockey=xml/8/9/894cfe3491fbadec0b1f67448979771f@endecaindex&source=19&FREE_TEXT=linux&rating=99
<spsalsm> Yes, they do. I actually interviewed for a sys admin position with them (focused on Windows, incidentally). They gave the job to an "internal candidate", but now I'm quite okay with it.
<spsalsm> Nice link!
<spsalsm> Thanks
<module000> they are definately "big and evil", but really, so are the people i work for...it's just to pay the bills for me :)
<spsalsm> *sigh*...isn't is always?
<module000> true true
<spsalsm> Actually, I work for NCR now and it has been very rewarding.
<spsalsm> Since we're a big Walmart vendor, I get to work with some of their systems without actually working -for- them.
<danielveazey> I have a slightly off topic question about wireless networks
<spsalsm> Pay the bills, support the family...the American dream, right? :)
<module000> spsalsm: ncr as in the atm's?
<spsalsm> I'd say it's right on topic.
<module000> danielveazey: fire away
<spsalsm> module000: You got it!
<spsalsm> ATMs, Money Center Express (in Walmarts), Self checkouts, etc
<danielveazey> Say I have a wireless router in one part of the house, but it doesn't quite reach the other end of the house. I can set up another router in the middle of the house and put it in repeater mode or something like that, right?
<spsalsm> danielveazey: I would say so.
<spsalsm> Although I'm not very savvy on this "repeater mode"
<module000> danielveazey: make sure the one you buy advertises that it will function that way, most of the $40 linksys's on the shelf will not
<module000> danielveazey: but yes, you got the idea
<danielveazey> I have an older linksys sitting in a box somewhere that I was going to try doing it with
<spsalsm> Unless you already have an extra router. Otherwise, I'd just go with an wireless extender.
<spsalsm> Ah, ok
<danielveazey> It's worth a shot anyway
<spsalsm> I say launch a full-scale investigation on Google and give it the ol' college try
<danielveazey> lol
<danielveazey> stuff i'm finding is calling it a wireless bridge
<spsalsm> That sounds right
<danielveazey> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Universal_Wireless_Repeater
<spsalsm> module000: How about the RHCT exam? Good start, or waste of time?
<module000> spsalsm: no it's a great start, now the RHCT is replaced by the RHCSA, which is even better
<spsalsm> Ohhhh
<spsalsm> certified sys admin?
<module000> yep
<spsalsm> I wonder how much different it is from the RHCT exam, because I found materials for that.
<spsalsm> Couldn't hurt to know all of it, anyway
<module000> look at the PM i sent you
<module000> i used [a previous edition of] that guide for my rhce
<spsalsm> Ooooo RHCI
<spsalsm> *RHCE
<spsalsm> That's pretty posh, my friend
<module000> thanks :) there is another rhce in this channel, i think his name is 'kwadroke'
<module000> or he's in here frequently
<spsalsm> Very nice. Glad I stopped in!
<spsalsm> I do believe I will pursue RH certification.
<module000> it's certainly worth it, and you learn(or i did) a ton in the studying process
<module000> virtualbox or your vm environment of choice becomes your best friend
<spsalsm> That is exactly what I'm all about. :) Whether I find a career in it or not.
<spsalsm> I'm also interested in Linux development, trying to learn Python and maybe C later on
<spsalsm> Btw, do you prefer Virtualbox over VMware?
<module000> virtualbox
<spsalsm> Virtualbox seems to give me less trouble overall
<module000> me too, plus it will install on most any linux system, opposed to taking over like vmware's ESX platform
<spsalsm> Ah sheesh, ain't that the truth
<spsalsm> Were you able to set up a test client/server environment with Virtualbox?
<module000> if you you study for the RHCSA, you will also learn another virtualization platform called KVM
<spsalsm> *I mean a virtual lab type thing
<module000> but it's not quite as useful as a lab, it's more of a at-work environment
<spsalsm> Ah ok
<spsalsm> Whew, I hope I can learn about KVM
<module000> and yes, setup a ton of client/server environments while studying
<spsalsm> I tried learning about it and Xen...a bit over my head for now
<module000> you end up probably with 4 or 5 templates of vms...nfs servers, dhcp servers, etc
<module000> so you can plug the components you need into whatever lab you are working on
<spsalsm> And you can get all your RH vm instances talking to each other properly with Virtualbox?
<module000> well if you learn about KVM nowadays(or xen) , most likely it will be managed by 'libvirt', which is a layer of abstraction so that you aren't dealing directly with kvm or xen
<module000> yes
<spsalsm> :D
<spsalsm> That's great to hear. I wasn't sure if I'd be able to do it. Awesome! So all I will need to do is create a few Virtualbox instances of RH (or in my case, CentOS) and adjust the proper networking settings...
<module000> yes, i set them all up on what virtualbox calls a "host only network", which is basically a VLAN with no nat or internet access
<module000> or you can do them in 'bridged' mode, but host only is alot more isolated and useful IMHO
<spsalsm> Sweet, thanks for the info
<module000> and if you decide to take the exams, you can sign up at redhat's site for a trial and download the real ISO's so you are familiar with the screens
<spsalsm> Now that's convenient
<module000> the ISO's themselves are 100% free, you only pay to get the updates or subscription
<module000> (which are outside the scope of any of the tests)
<spsalsm> Right, I remember that
<spsalsm> about the updates, that is
<module000> i'm about to head out for the evening, but let me know if you need any help or have questions if you end up doing it - it's very rewarding and alot of fun
<spsalsm> I can't afford a subscription (obviously), but that doesn't mean I can't install a non-upgrade system and tool around with it.
<spsalsm> Right on...thanks again for all your help! Have a great evening.
<module000> you too!
<module000> going back to idling now ;]
<spsalsm> danielveazey: Still on?
<danielveazey> yes i'm still here. i was looking at router stuff
<danielveazey> have a good night
<spsalsm> Sorry for taking over the chat there
<danielveazey> no problem
<spsalsm> You have a great evening as well, I'll try to hit up next week.
<danielveazey> word
<spsalsm> and I'll try to sample Gnome 3 before then. :)
<danielveazey> cool cool
<danielveazey> module000 do you know python?
<danielveazey> good night all
<az7> hey hey
<kwadroke> ugh. got distracted by something shiny and had to work last night, so I missed the meeting
<a_unix_geek> Yea, boyscouts ran over so I didn't get to it.
<kwadroke> what's sad is the something shiny was a windows program :(
<a_unix_geek> no shame in being OS agnostic!
<kwadroke> I'd prefer that it ran on Linux (without wine)
<kwadroke> especially if it needs to be ran on 6 computers at one time in order for it to be complete
<a_unix_geek> What is it you're running?
<kwadroke> http://artemis.eochu.com
<kwadroke> it's a game
<a_unix_geek> We must play this
<kwadroke> I bought it
<kwadroke> just a few mins ago
<a_unix_geek> lol
<kwadroke> played around with the demo last night
<a_unix_geek> I've got a nice graphics card in my laptop.  Have gear will travel
<kwadroke> going to run a game sometime soon at the game store
<a_unix_geek> I'm in
<kwadroke> once we get a few games down, going to look at doing it for cons and such
<kwadroke> hello tiny
<tiny> hi kwadorke
<tiny> how's it going?
<kwadroke> going ok
<kwadroke> almost quittin time
<kwadroke> you make it to the chat night last night?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-15
<AnnieInAR> hmm
<module000> whoever mentioned artemis the other night has me hooked, now i want to play it horribly
<treacherous> hello
<treacherous> what do you guys talk about during these Tuesday night meetings?
<treacherous> and is everyone from AR?
<kwadroke> that would be me that mentioned artemis
<module000> kwadroke: that awakened my inner super-geek i think
<kwadroke> treacherous: we talk about Linux/tech related topics
<treacherous> ah, great, I'll brb I have to check this make sure it works
<kwadroke> most people are from the AR area, but not necessarily from AR
<kwadroke> I bought Artemis yesterday and we played 5-6 games last noght
<kwadroke> *night
<module000> kwadroke: using voice, or did you hve an in person setup?
<treacherous> ah okay, I'm fairly old but new. I haven't used linux in a time, anyway, nice to meet you guys
<kwadroke> we had a in person setup
<module000> kwadroke: i'm envious
<module000> treacherous: hey that's good, you'll notice how much nicer it is now if it's been awhile
<kwadroke> I work at a LAN center so we've got plenty of machines
<module000> kwadroke: if i remember right from a year ago or so, acxiom?
<kwadroke> yeah
<treacherous> yeah, I.. ubuntu was not.. thrilling, especially after spending too much time before I realized I could switch to classic view. So now I'm on mint, and I like.
<module000> i work with a bunch of geeks, but not sure if they would go for it here...i ought to try though ;]
<kwadroke> I want to get a game going here at work
<kwadroke> treacherous: we're not an ubuntu only channel even though that's kinda what brought us here
<treacherous> yeah, that's fine, mint is really close.. so
<kwadroke> yeah
<treacherous> I just moved to Arkansas.
<kwadroke> cool
<module000> where from?
<treacherous> Arizona
<treacherous> are you both originally from Arkansas?
<kwadroke> yes, but I moved to california for a while before coming back
<kwadroke> been back for ~18yrs
<treacherous> I've been here for about 4 months, it's very beautiful out here, especially compared to Arizona.. which was named after dirt.
<danielveazey> Hi all. I'm trying out Linux Mint today.
<a_unix_geek> I like Mint
<a_unix_geek> I have gloria in a vm on the laptop.
<treacherous> I do too
<treacherous> uh the mint
<treacherous> not gloria whoever that is
<danielveazey> When I installed, I set it up to have my home folder on a separate partition.
<a_unix_geek> It seems a bit edgier, and more aimed toward users in the middle - whereas ubuntu is friendly for the unexpereinced and gentto is for the advanced
<treacherous> I haven't had a fraction of the problems with mint as I have with ubuntu..
<danielveazey> It was pretty easy to do
<danielveazey> I have already hit two problems so far
<a_unix_geek> with Mint or ubuntu?
<danielveazey> The first time I booted, I got an error message that said the swap partition failed to mount
<danielveazey> Mint
<a_unix_geek> ahh, weird
<danielveazey> I rebooted and did not get the message a second time
<danielveazey> But on that reboot, I got a message saying that one of the notification widgets failed or something. It didn't seem like a big deal.
<treacherous> I like it when fights erupt in the large irc rooms, it's comical and makes me laugh.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-16
<kwadroke> module000: Artemis appears to work under wine
<kwadroke> at least the program runs. haven't got to do more testing yet
<module000> that's promising, do all the players need to buy a copy?
<kwadroke> no
<kwadroke> just need 1
<module000> i want to buy a copy, i just need to find some people to play with - gonig to ask some coworkers that may have some trekkie in them
<kwadroke> you can try the demo
<kwadroke> it's good for 3 stations - main screen, helm & weapons
<module000> hrm, giong to download it now ;]
<kwadroke> you'll need a video card that supports pixel shader 2.0
<kwadroke> but that's fairly easy to come by these days
<module000> yea, my home video card will
<kwadroke> I need to find me 6 cheap laptops for this :)
<kwadroke> I'm thinking about running this at conventions
<module000> it would bring people in for sure, a real "team sport" multiplayer game
<module000> need a bulk discount for these: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=339045&sku=P101-156200
<module000> probably some cheaper ones that would do it though available
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> going to ask a friend who can get off-lease machines
<kwadroke> wonder if I can find a sponsor...
<module000> this would give me something besides minecraft to play also, that's my go-to time sink lately
<kwadroke> yeah same here
<kwadroke> in fact I need to upgrade our server today
<kwadroke> for 1.8
<kwadroke> and done
<module000> we did ours for #lxgc yesterday, only found 1 "village" so far
<module000> but we didn't gen a new map, just used the old one...if you explore a ways out of your old map it will gen some new content though
<kwadroke> yeah I didn't gen a new map either
<kwadroke> might for 1.9
<kwadroke> as we want to do raids on the villages once npcs are there
<module000> who do you play with by the way?
<kwadroke> people at the game store I work at
<kwadroke> customers usualy
<kwadroke> what's lxgc?
<kwadroke> I know it's a channel on here, but besides that
<kwadroke> ok,think I figured it out
<kwadroke> looks like the website's not coming up
<module000> oh, i don't think we've had a site for awhile
<module000> we've dwindled to maybe a dozen members...i think we all just got lazy
<module000> it's a bunch of linux gamers though
<kwadroke> channel very active?
<module000> once upon a time..now we've erally died down though
<module000> we used to have weekly games though, 20-30 players...was alot of fun :)
<module000> you reminded me we need a site again though, going to throw up default wordpress and let them see what they come up with
<kwadroke> I wish linux-gamers live kept up to date
<kwadroke> think that might help with linux gaming
<module000> me too
<module000> i dunno what happened with lxgc, once upon a time it was really vibrant and active, then everyone just got busy i guess
<danielveazey> hey y'all
<module000> heya
<danielveazey> got that weird error about the swap partition not mounting again this morning, but it doesn't seem to be affecting performance.
<kwadroke> hey
<treacherous> hi everyone!
<danielveazey> hey kwad
<danielveazey> hey treach
<danielveazey> i'm going to the meeting in conway tomorrow. anyone else going?
<kwadroke> if I don't have to work
<treacherous> too far away for me, I don't want to drive 2 1/2 hours
<danielveazey> you're in nwa, right?
<treacherous> well no
<danielveazey> my bad
<treacherous> sw arkansas
<danielveazey> right on
<treacherous> probably another lug group but you guys seem alright so :P
<kwadroke> welcome to #ubuntu-us-ar snide_
<kwadroke> :)
<snide_> thank you kwad
<snide_> you look familiar
<kwadroke> I wonder why :)
<snide_> wait im snide underscore?
<kwadroke> is someone already snide?
<danielveazey> you might need to register with nickserv?
<snide_> gasp! registration! my poor anonimity......
<snide_> heh heh
<danielveazey> snide are you going to the meetup in conway tomorrow?
<danielveazey> er, snide_ rather
<snide_> i plan on it
<danielveazey> cool cool me too
<snide_> just so early in the morning...
<snide_> 2pm
<snide_> LOL
<danielveazey> hehe
<danielveazey> i don't have any expertise to offer, so i'll probably just listen
<snide_> yeah man i don't know anything myself
<treacherous> What goes on at the meetings?
<treacherous> I've never been to one
<kwadroke> it's not a regularly scheduled meeting
<treacherous> how often?
<kwadroke> only 1
<kwadroke> it was sent in an email to the carlug.org mailing list
<treacherous> hmm so you've all no idea what to expect?
<snide_> well, at the very least, you will get to meet kwadroke
<snide_> and believe me, its worth it
<snide_> although evil_kwadroke is even better
<treacherous> Well, it's two hours away, I might have gone to the next one
<treacherous> but I don't think I can get the car tomorrow
<snide_> whereabouts do you live?
<treacherous> sw arkansas
<kwadroke> it's a "hey we're out here" meeting, I believe
<snide_> eeks yeah
<snide_> can't help you
<treacherous> oh no, it's cool, it's not that bad of a drive really, just late notice I just found out this morning from I think kwad
<treacherous> there is a cute guy there I wanted to meet anyway, tehehe, too bad really
<treacherous> kill two birds with one stone kind of thing.
<treacherous> I need to sign up for that mailing list though
<danielveazey> i'm not going to shave
<treacherous> hawt, mountain men are sexy
<snide_> hey does anyone in here know much about cosmology?
<treacherous> haha everyone shaves in arizona :P
<treacherous> I wonder if you men keep the beard for the cold weather
<danielveazey> The science of the origin and development of the universe. Modern astronomy is dominated by the big bang theory, which brings together observational astronomy and particle physics.
<snide_> ah yes
<snide_> well somewhat more specifically:
<danielveazey> I only grow half a beard. It looks pathetic
<snide_> so the big news is, of course, that they found two stars with an exoplanet
<snide_> but i had read that it was strongly believed that such a configuration was impossible
<treacherous> cold as hell here, people are walking around in their t-shirts and shorts, it's 65 degrees outside
<treacherous> ridiculous
<kwadroke> Mailing list: http://carlug.org/mailman/listinfo/carlug-discuss
<treacherous> I'm in a damn parka.
<snide_> in that due to the orbits, the planet would either be slung out of orbit, or slung into one of the stars
<treacherous> snide_ I'm also uh.. *kinda* new to linux :) I haven't used it in quite a while, been pouring through books, etc to get up to speed
<danielveazey> i heard on npr a few weeks ago about planets that are believed to not be orbiting any stars
<snide_> ah, i have not been keeping up with npr like i used to
<kwadroke> they're not orbiting other stars, hence exoplanets (if I remember correctly)
<treacherous> thanks kwad
<snide_> opposite
<snide_> exoplanet means not orbiting our star
<snide_> a very earth-centric term, of course, which would i suppose irritate anyone living on those other planets, which i am betting against
<treacherous> lag is going to be the death of me.
<danielveazey> hehe
<treacherous> where is this meeting being held in conway?
<danielveazey> st peter's episcopal church, right next to conway high school
<treacherous> at 2pm?
<danielveazey> jes
<treacherous> alright
<treacherous> maybe I'll find a way to make it :P
<danielveazey> awesome blossom
<treacherous> oh shit
<treacherous> I can make it
<treacherous> I forgot it's saturday tomorrow
<treacherous> I have the car
<danielveazey> lol
<kwadroke> snide_: ah
<kwadroke> ok
<snide_> hey kwadroke, will you be there tomorrow?
<kwadroke> depends if I have to work at CGC or not
<snide_> did you guys ever move?
<kwadroke> no... and I just found out a bit ago that we'll have to find somewhere else.
<snide_> what??
<kwadroke> they decided that they were going to sell the place
<kwadroke> that we were going to move into
<snide_> well snap
<kwadroke> we were just going up to sign the contracts today
<snide_> hey you are welcome to use that other trailer on my property.......
<treacherous> heh
<treacherous> how cold is it up there around conway?
<snide_> not cold, but the oddest thing just happened a few minutes ago
<snide_> i had to run outside to see it
<snide_> there was this...hard to describe, but
<treacherous> do tell
<snide_> almost like some sort of... water like substance, falling from the sky
<treacherous> rain
<treacherous> lol
<snide_> R  A  I  N
<snide_> yes!
<snide_> i remember now
<treacherous> so it's cold and rainy there? blah
<treacherous> I've never been to little rock
<snide_> ah
<treacherous> I just moved here.. so I don't know the weather smarty pants :P
<snide_> oh
<kwadroke> there's a saying about arkansas weather
<kwadroke> if you don't like it, stick around it will change
<snide_> and actually i am not in conway, and in fact i think kawd isn't at the moment either
<snide_> but the weather is much the same in the area right now
<treacherous> so basically I should dress like an eskimo if I go, great :)
<snide_> uh, well unless you are my size, which leaves me in shorts & tshirt right now
<treacherous> uh no, I'm 5'1 and require a lot of coats.
<snide_> so what, primer, maybe two coats, topcoat at least two? yeah, i've been there
<treacherous> ha
<treacherous> if only we were talking about a car :P
<treacherous> which btw I fixed mine yesterday, had to change a bunch of hoses, which makes me a bit reluctant to chance the drive
<treacherous> we'll see, I would love to go honestly, so we'll see
<snide_> well i hope to see everybody there, but i have to bolt
<treacherous> bye
<treacherous> it would be cool if the lug group could create something useful for linux.. to add to it..
<kwadroke> like what?
<treacherous> I've no idea, it was just a random thought
<treacherous> I guess it depends a lot on how many people show up tomorrow if any interest could be gotten from the idea
<kwadroke> well, that meeting is not a Linux meeting
<kwadroke> they're just inviting us
<treacherous> nod, what exactly kind of meeting is it?
<treacherous> don't answer that, anyway I'm sure it's something that might be brought up in the future
<kwadroke> http://kwadrix.com/pastebin/4e73b878cf954.txt
<treacherous> hmm sounds kinda like a survivors meeting
<treacherous> only because of the food security bit :P
<danielveazey> kwad, is cube 2 resource-heavy?
<danielveazey> sauerbraten?
<kwadroke> not really
<kwadroke> what are you running it on?
<kwadroke> or want to run it on?
<danielveazey> dell inspiron 1525 / linux mint
<kwadroke> video card?
<danielveazey> none, it's a laptop
<kwadroke> well, it still has one
<danielveazey> onboard
<danielveazey> integrated
<kwadroke> lspci | grep VGA
<kwadroke> run that
<kwadroke> that will tell us what kind of chipset it has
<kwadroke> what mine says: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<danielveazey> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<danielveazey> i'm downloading sauerbraten now
<kwadroke> not sure what kind of card that is
<kwadroke> 3d support could be lacking
<danielveazey> i'll give it a try ...
<danielveazey> the screenshots look cool
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> I've played it many times
<kwadroke> had my own server up for a while too
<danielveazey> yeah i saw it on your website
<kwadroke> which one?
<kwadroke> I have many
<danielveazey> kwadrix.com
<kwadroke> ok
<danielveazey> http://kwadrix.com/2011/06/30/sauerbraten-server/
<kwadroke> theoretically it should be still running
<kwadroke> but my ip address updater on the router is not working
<danielveazey> that's an interesting game
<danielveazey> i think it would be better if i were using a mouse though
<danielveazey> instead of the laptop's touchpad
<kwadroke> yeah, touch pads suck for fps's
<danielveazey> i have a mouse over there on the table but i'm too lazy to get up and get it
<kwadroke> lol
<treacherous> hmm any of you ever been to arkadelphia?
<kwadroke> yeah
<treacherous> oh great
<treacherous> is there anything fun there?
<treacherous> and is a dry county?
<treacherous> wait you may not know the dry county bit I can google that
<kwadroke> can't remember
<treacherous> hmm
<kwadroke> not much in arkadelphia
<treacherous> is a date
<treacherous> neither of us have been to arkadelphia
<treacherous> but it's a long drive so we were going to meet in the middle hmm
<treacherous> he's like a really good friend of mine since I've gotten here, he's nice so I wanted to meet him
<treacherous> actually the only good friend I've made since moving here, meh
<treacherous> I'll probably screw that up by meeting him, ha
<treacherous> I have no social etiquette, horrible in person
<treacherous> I mean if I make it through an hour without embarrassing myself I consider it a success.
<kwadroke> lol
<kwadroke> well, I'm headed home
<kwadroke> cya later
<danielveazey> adios
<danielveazey> treach just remember that he's probably as nervous as you are
<treacherous> yay homework is done
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-17
<Gabby> evening
<treacherous> hi
<Ahmuck> hi treacherous
<treacherous> how you doing?
<treacherous_> wow
<Ahmuck> treacherous_: i'm well, and u?
<treacherous> I'm good, too many channels lol
<treacherous> are you going to that meeting tomorrow?
<Ahmuck> meeting?
<Ahmuck> where?
<Ahmuck> might be interested ... but not sure what meeting it is
<treacherous> sorry
<treacherous> conway tomorrow at 2pm, sure he'll be online later if you're interested in the details, I think he said some church
<Ahmuck> kwardoke iirc
<treacherous> yea
<Ahmuck> what type of meeting?  refersh my memory
<treacherous> one from a mailing list hmm give me a min
<treacherous> We organized an All (La Lucha Space) Community Meeting on Sept 17th.  St. Pete's Episcopal Church on Prince Street has allowed us to use their Parish Hall for the meeting. Our organization hopes to act as a hub to the diverse efforts around Central Arkansas to foster creative and collaborative efforts, further sustainability and food security, create culture, and just generally make our community a better place to live. (That'
<treacherous> s the shortest description I could come up with).
<Ahmuck> Spanish?
<treacherous> no idea, I doubt it..
<Ahmuck> La Lucha ...
<treacherous> no clue lol
<Ahmuck> it fights
<Ahmuck> if it was espanol, si si si
<treacherous> ah
<treacherous> well, gotta go, later
<Ahmuck> how to get a hold of kwardoke?
<treacherous> Hey, how'd the meeting go?
<danielveazey> hi all
<treacherous> hi
<danielveazey> what's going on?
<treacherous> not much here..
<treacherous> did you go to that meeting?
<danielveazey> yeah it was not really all that exciting
<danielveazey> sorry for the delayed response
<treacherous> ah it's fine, I was just curious how it went
<danielveazey> there were a lot of people from other groups there that had nothing to do with linux. for some reason i thought it was going to be more about linux than it was.
<treacherous> Ah, what was the main focus?
<danielveazey> honestly, it was a lot of hippie stuff, environmental stuff, "energy healing," urban agriculture, gun control, etc.
<treacherous> I knew it!
<danielveazey> not really my cup of tea
<treacherous> ha, I told I forget his name starts with a k like kwad or something lol
<treacherous> glad I hesitated to go now :P
<treacherous> my brother is crazy enough about that stuff
<danielveazey> heh
<danielveazey> but there were a couple of guys there from a group called defcon501 or something like that. they were interested in technology stuff. they had a website, hack-man.org
<treacherous> oh yeah?
<danielveazey> they're having a meeting in maumelle next week, will be focused on tech stuff, lockpicking, arduinos, etc. they said they were going to have a tamper-evident device contest or something
<treacherous> hmm I think maumelle is closer to me let me check
<danielveazey> yeah, maumelle is just across the river from little rock
<treacherous> meh still 2 hours
<danielveazey> i might check it out, not sure yet.
<treacherous> hmm they don't have an irc cahnnel?
<treacherous> channel*
<treacherous> you should suggest they get one for sure :O
<danielveazey> not that i know of. just the website is all i heard them say
<treacherous> or join this one
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-09-18
<treacherous_> ghey
<treacherous> fixed, xchat suxs
<danielveazey> Hi all
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-09-12
<az7> chat night!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2019-09-10
<TommyT> good morning JonathanD ! Just checking in to our lonely irc channel
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<TommyT> You don't happen to know anything about debian / ubuntu packaging, do you
